# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  لطفا کمکککککک کنید!!!

## Mahdinv

سلام دوستان من امسال دوازدهم تجربیم و میخواستم  بدونم میتونم بجای تجربی کنکورمو ریاضی ثبت نام کنم کنکور ریاضی بدم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

کسی اطلاع دقیق داره؟؟
اخه میخوام شروع کنم درسایه ریاضیو بخونم 
از هر کسم پرسیدم یچیزی میگه
بعضیا میگن میشه مشاور مدرسه میگه نه
جدن میشه،؟؟

----------

